# Remote Programming for Samsung Soundbar



## elguapo79 (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm trying to program my DirecTV remote (RC64) to work with my Samsung Sound Bar (HW-H450), DirecTV receiver model HR24.

I know that this is possible, because I currently have a DirecTV remote that worked with this sound bar. However, the working remote (RC65X) is going on the fritz. It possibly got wet, and now some buttons just don't work. They don't even light the green light when pressed. First it was volume down, then volume up, now about 1/3 of the buttons aren't working. I'm hoping it'll dry out (if that's the cause) and get back to normal. Right now, the Volume Down is working again, but random other buttons aren't.

I've gone into Remote Codes and tried all Samsung codes for Audio Equipment on the working remote. No dice. 

Maybe I'm doing something wrong, so here are the steps I'm taking:

1. Switch to AV1 on remote
2. Select + MUTE until blinking lights
3. Input 5-digit code
4. Use volume button to test (no results)

It does say to use power to test it, but I've read that won't work for soundbars anyway. Side note, I have been turning my sound bar on and off with my old remote by double-clicking the power button when in AV1 mode.

Thanks for any help, everybody!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

elguapo79 said:


> I'm trying to program my DirecTV remote (RC64) to work with my Samsung Sound Bar (HW-H450), DirecTV receiver model HR24.
> 
> I know that this is possible, because I currently have a DirecTV remote that worked with this sound bar. However, the working remote (RC65X) is going on the fritz. It possibly got wet, and now some buttons just don't work. They don't even light the green light when pressed. First it was volume down, then volume up, now about 1/3 of the buttons aren't working. I'm hoping it'll dry out (if that's the cause) and get back to normal. Right now, the Volume Down is working again, but random other buttons aren't.
> 
> ...


Use this link.
Choose the remote you are trying to program and then choose audio, type in brand and then the model. A code pops up. Write down that number.
Start over and do the same thing with the RC-65 and you will see that it comes up with a different code number. You might need a new higher number remote, the RC65 or even an RC66. The RC 66 has several numbers when you click on Find more Codes.
They are cheap on Amazon or Ebay. Usually get a pair of them for $10.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Pretty sure you need an RC65 or RC66 remote to control any Soundbars.


----------



## elguapo79 (Sep 29, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Use this link.
> Choose the remote you are trying to program and then choose audio, type in brand and then the model. A code pops up. Write down that number.
> Start over and do the same thing with the RC-65 and you will see that it comes up with a different code number. You might need a new higher number remote, the RC65 or even an RC66. The RC 66 has several numbers when you click on Find more Codes.
> They are cheap on Amazon or Ebay. Usually get a pair of them for $10.


Thank you for the help. I couldn't find the link in your post. I remember seeing what I think it is last night when I was searching the forum for a solution to my problem, but I can't find it now!

I wondered if the model of the remote really made the difference. Sounds like it might be.

Odd development -- the old remote seems to be working now. Perhaps it was wet and dried overnight. Either way, I want to solve the mystery. And perhaps I should get a backup remote  Had a Harmony once before, but I don't really need it with just a soundbar. DirecTV remote is good enough for me.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

elguapo79 said:


> Thank you for the help. I couldn't find the link in your post. I remember seeing what I think it is last night when I was searching the forum for a solution to my problem, but I can't find it now!
> 
> I wondered if the model of the remote really made the difference. Sounds like it might be.
> 
> Odd development -- the old remote seems to be working now. Perhaps it was wet and dried overnight. Either way, I want to solve the mystery. And perhaps I should get a backup remote  Had a Harmony once before, but I don't really need it with just a soundbar. DirecTV remote is good enough for me.


Well, showing my age now. You could not find the link because I did not post it like I was supposed to do.
Here it is, sorry about that.
Remote Control Code Lookup


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Pretty sure you need an RC65 or RC66 remote to control any Soundbars.


I use an RC66RX on a Polk soundbar and the only way I can get the remote to control the sound is by putting it in AV1 mode. PITA, but it works. I can't find a code for the SB, but the 66 did a search and got at least that to work.

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Rich said:


> I use an RC66RX on a Polk soundbar and the only way I can get the remote to control the sound is by *putting it in AV1 mode*. PITA, but it works. I can't find a code for the SB, but the 66 did a search and got at least that to work.
> 
> Rich


If it's working in AV1, there _should_ be a way to "vol-lock" the remote to all the selections. (Maybe jimmie remembers what that lock code is.)

Of course, the default would be the TV's volume, but I've locked a few AVRs to the volume/mute that had been programmed to AV1, so I would think it should be do-able.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> If it's working in AV1, there _should_ be a way to "vol-lock" the remote to all the selections. (Maybe jimmie remembers what that lock code is.)
> 
> Of course, the default would be the TV's volume, but I've locked a few AVRs to the volume/mute that had been programmed to AV1, so I would think it should be do-able.


993- Changes Volume Lock

993 + Select Punches Through the volume to all devices

993 + VOL Up Unlocks volume in all devices

993 + VOL Down Unlocks the volume for that one device you're in.

This was the first thing I learned when I came here years ago from Edmund. Edmund is the Remote Master.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> 993- Changes Volume Lock
> 
> 993 + Select Punches Through the volume to all devices
> 
> ...


I don't get this, can you explain...more/better? I kinda understand, if I can change the volume using the AV1 mode, I can use one of these commands to make the Volume rocker switch work in D* mode? Which one?

This would be great, I've had this problem for years in another room.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I don't get this, can you explain...more/better? I kinda understand, if I can change the volume using the AV1 mode, I can use one of these commands to make the Volume rocker switch work in D* mode? Which one?
> 
> This would be great, I've had this problem for years in another room.
> 
> Rich


I always use the second one, 993 and then Select.
With the selector in the DTV location I can change the volume on the AVR and Mute or UnMute.

I do not know if this works with the 7x number remotes since I do not have a setup for Genie.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I always use the second one, 993 and then Select.
> With the selector in the DTV location I can change the volume on the AVR and Mute or UnMute.


I'll try it, but first I need to know the complete process. How do I get to the point where I can use the 993 commands?

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I'll try it, but first I need to know the complete process. How do I get to the point where I can use the 993 commands?
> 
> Rich


Press the Mute and Select button on the remote and hold them both down until the green light blinks 2 times ( the initial blinks as you press each button do not count ) then type in 993, wait for 2 blinks of the green light, and then press the Select button.

Been a long time for me and I seem to remember that you need the switch in the AV spot when you do this.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Press the Mute and Select button on the remote and hold them both down until the green light blinks 2 times ( the initial blinks ands you press each button do not count ) then type in 993 and then press the Select button.
> 
> Been a long time for me and I seem to remember that you need the switch in the AV spot when you do this.


That didn't work.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> That didn't work.
> 
> Rich


It might have been locked. Try the 3rd one in the list to unlock it and then try again.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> It might have been locked. Try the 3rd one in the list to unlock it and then try again.


Nothing, I have no volume control at all in any mode.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> That didn't work.
> 
> Rich


I edited post #12 to include that the green light blinks twice after the 3 button is pressed.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Nothing, I have no volume control at all in any mode.
> 
> Rich


Which remote are you using ?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Nothing, I have no volume control at all in any mode.
> 
> Rich


Were you using the TV volume to feed your soundbar ? If yes, put the selector on the TV spot.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Which remote are you using ?


RC66RX brand new. I've never tried this programming, shouldn't it be part of the remote setup?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Were you using the TV volume to feed your soundbar ? If yes, *put the selector on the TV spot*.


Oh, didn't know that, let me try...same thing happens, I lose total control over Volume if I put in the 993 code.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Oh, didn't know that, let me try...same thing happens, I lose total control over Volume if I put in the 993 code.
> 
> Rich


Is that remote programmed for your TV ? A TV must be programmed in. If it is it should already control the volume of the TV?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I use an RC66RX on a Polk soundbar and the only way I can get the remote to control the sound is by putting it in AV1 mode. PITA, but it works. I can't find a code for the SB, but the 66 did a search and got at least that to work.
> 
> Rich


I went back to this post by you and it says you are switching to AV1 to get the volume to go up and down.
You should be in this AV1 spot when you do the Mute and Select and hold for 2 blinks of the green light , then 993, 2 blinks of the green light and then press Select.
This should work and then when the slider is in the DTV spot it will still change the volume.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Is that remote programmed for your TV ? A TV must be programmed in. If it is it should already control the volume of the TV?


My TVs are all controlled by the D* remotes. I cannot get the remote on one HR to work correctly with the volume control for the SB that set uses for audio. I have the TV set's speakers turned off. It's the SB that's causing the issue, not anything with the TV or HR. I can't find a code that works correctly. I can let the remote find a code and I have done that. When it's setup that way all I can do to control the volume is put the remote in AVR1 mode. PITA.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I went back to this post by you and it says you are switching to AV1 to get the volume to go up and down.
> You should be in this AV1 spot when you do the Mute and Select and hold for 2 blinks of the green light , then 993, 2 blinks of the green light and then press Select.
> *This should work* and then when the slider is in the DTV spot it will still change the volume.


I've done that more than once and it doesn't work. This isn't a huge annoyance, I can control the volume from my FTV and ATV boxes and the Harmony remote and the original SB remote.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I've done that more than once and it doesn't work. This isn't a huge annoyance, I can control the volume from my FTV and ATV boxes and the Harmony remote and the original SB remote.
> 
> Rich


When you want to try it again,
Do this:
Hold the mute and select buttons down until the light blinks 2 times,
Type in 9 8 1 ( this resets the remote to factory settings )
Then use your onscreen instructions to program your TV,
Then the Sound bar,
While you still have the selector on the AV1 or 2 press the mute and select and wait for the 2 blinks of the light, then type in the 9 9 3, wait for 2 blinks of the light and press Select. The volume, mute buttons should work no matter where the selector is when you want to use it. Even in the DTV spot.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> When you want to try it again,
> Do this:
> Hold the mute and select buttons down until the light blinks 2 times,
> Type in 9 8 1 ( this resets the remote to factory settings )
> ...


Okay, that's what I wanted. That seems like a protocol that might work. I'll try it when I get a chance, thanx for staying with this.

Wait...I don't know what code works for the SB, I'm thinking I'd still have to put in a code before I hit the 993 thing, right? That's probably why the 993 doesn't work.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Okay, that's what I wanted. That seems like a protocol that might work. I'll try it when I get a chance, thanx for staying with this.
> 
> Wait...I don't know what code works for the SB, I'm thinking I'd still have to put in a code before I hit the 993 thing, right? That's probably why the 993 doesn't work.
> 
> Rich


Yes, soundbar needs to be working with the remote like it was before the 993 trials.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Yes, soundbar needs to be working with the remote like it was before the 993 trials.


And that's the problem, I don't have any idea what the proper SB code is. I tried the codes from the link you supplied, I'll try them again.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> And that's the problem, I don't have any idea what the proper SB code is. I tried the codes from the link you supplied, I'll try them again.
> 
> Rich


If I am not mistaken you stated once that you had to let the Remote do a search to find one that worked ?
Which Polk sound bar model do you have ?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Polk codes:
33429
31289 32244 32115 32242 32228 
32270 30892 30189


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> If I am not mistaken you stated once that you had to let the Remote do a search to find one that worked ?
> Which Polk sound bar model do you have ?


Yup, the only way I could get the SB to work with the remote was to let it search for the code. I have the Omni SB-1 Plus sound bar. I see a post where you put the codes, thanx, I gotta try them...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> Yup, the only way I could get the SB to work with the remote was to let it search for the code. I have the Omni SB-1 Plus sound bar. I see a post where you put the codes, thanx, I gotta try them...
> 
> Rich


...Nope, nothing works. I give up.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> ...Nope, nothing works. I give up.
> 
> Rich


Sorry about that.
I just programmed a new RC66 for my TV and Yamaha and then the 993 plus the Select and it works.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Sorry about that.
> I just programmed a new RC66 for my TV and Yamaha and then the 993 plus the Select and it works.


Did the 66 allow you to put in codes? Mine wouldn't.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Did the 66 allow you to put in codes? Mine wouldn't.
> 
> Rich


Yes, sort of.
I used the interactive method for the TV. Then the Yamaha.
After it found 1 for the Yamaha I did the Mute and Select ( hold them both down for 2 blinks of the green light ) 9 9 3, wait for 2 blinks, then press Select.
It almost sounds like you are just counting the first 2 blinks as you press the mute and Select buttons but they do not count. It takes about 3 more seconds for it to blink 2 times.

There is only 1 code for my OLD Yamaha and it will only turn it OFF , not ON and the volume and mute works with the Selector in the DTV spot.

If you do it manually you would not go to the Program Remote on the Screen.
You would get your codes and then start trying them like we have been discussing.

Just in case, when you are working with the AV1 or 2, you have the selector on DTV, when it asked if it works you have to slide the selector to the AV1 or 2 that you are using and press the Power button ( this is not the ON or OFF button ), then slide it back to DTV spot to try the next code.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Yes, sort of.
> I used the interactive method for the TV. Then the Yamaha.
> After it found 1 for the Yamaha I did the Mute and Select ( hold them both down for 2 blinks of the green light ) 9 9 3, wait for 2 blinks, then press Select.
> *(1)It almost sounds like you are just counting the first 2 blinks as you press the mute and Select buttons but they do not count. It takes about 3 more seconds for it to blink 2 times.*
> ...


(1)I've been programming the remotes since 2006. I know how to program them, I understood the blinks in 2006 and I haven't forgotten how to use them. It's not the method, it's the lack of codes for the SB.

(2)Okay, tell me how to do this. I have the codes you posted, how do I put them in? I just tried to find a way to put the codes in and all I get is a message that tells me the remote is gonna search for the codes, I see no way to input them. This must be because I'm doing something wrong, I put in some codes the other day.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> (1)I've been programming the remotes since 2006. I know how to program them, I understood the blinks in 2006 and I haven't forgotten how to use them. It's not the method, it's the lack of codes for the SB.
> 
> (2)Okay, tell me how to do this. I have the codes you posted, how do I put them in? I just tried to find a way to put the codes in and all I get is a message that tells me the remote is gonna search for the codes, I see no way to input them. This must be because I'm doing something wrong, I put in some codes the other day.
> 
> Rich


Are you doing this with the Genie or an HR24 ?
When you are trying the numbers is the selector in the AV1 or 2 ?

I am at a loss here. I just did a new RC66X yesterday.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry for kind of "starting" this "mess" for Rich. Seems to me that those codes should work. If the remote controls the soundbar in AV1, the volume "punch-through" _should_ work.

This is the way I'd been doing it for years, most-recently the RC66x. It's currently controlling a 25 yr old "vintage" AVR. (For what it's worth I also managed to get the RC71 to operate the vol and mute of the same AVR - I think peds48 helped with that one a few yr back).

Also for what it's worth, the last couple times I programmed RC6 remotes I used the old HR21 on-screen directions to program my codes and seemed to have had good luck doing that.

One thing I have learned (the hard way) is that *all* DirecTV remotes need to have a TV programmed into them _first_ (even if it's not the right TV) before they'll take any other type of programming.

Anyway, thanks jimmie for trying to help.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Sorry for kind of "starting" this "mess" for Rich. Seems to me that those codes should work. If the remote controls the soundbar in AV1, the volume "punch-through" _should_ work.
> 
> This is the way I'd been doing it for years, most-recently the RC66x. It's currently controlling a 25 yr old "vintage" AVR. (For what it's worth I also managed to get the RC71 to operate the vol and mute of the same AVR - I think peds48 helped with that one a few yr back).
> 
> ...


Not a problem.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

The code the OP used was 32609, which was only an upgrade code put into is x series of remote by the receiver. Maybe later remotes have it preset, I have no idea since I haven't had directv since the summer 2012.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

The code the OP used was 32609, which was only an upgrade code put into is x series of remote by the receiver. Maybe later remotes have it preset, I have no idea since I haven't had directv since the summer 2012.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Edmund said:


> The code the OP used was 32609, which was only an upgrade code put into is x series of remote by the receiver. Maybe later remotes have it preset, I have no idea since I haven't had directv since the summer 2012.


Do you have any idea what code the D* remotes need for my Polk Audio Omni 1 Plus sound bar? I can always use an older remote that will let my input codes. This is just a minor annoyance, first time I've run into this sort of problem.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> *Are you doing this with the Genie or an HR24 ?
> When you are trying the numbers is the selector in the AV1 or 2 ?*
> 
> I am at a loss here. I just did a new RC66X yesterday.


I'm using a 24-100. Why are you at a loss, do you have a Polk sound bar? That's the problem, not the remote's fault.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I'm using a 24-100. Why are you at a loss, do you have a Polk sound bar? That's the problem, not the remote's fault.
> 
> Rich


Because you had the Sound Bar volume working with the AV 1 or 2 and now it is not.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Sorry for kind of "starting" this "mess" for Rich. Seems to me that those codes should work. If the remote controls the soundbar in AV1, the volume "punch-through" _should_ work.
> 
> This is the way I'd been doing it for years, most-recently the RC66x. It's currently controlling a 25 yr old "vintage" AVR. (For what it's worth I also managed to get the RC71 to operate the vol and mute of the same AVR - I think peds48 helped with that one a few yr back).
> 
> ...


You didn't start anything, the soundbar is the problem...coupled with my inability to input codes on the new remote. Really odd, I can program my ATV and FTV remotes for the soundbar but the D* remote refuses to work with the damn thing, it passes the test for "Did it work?", I can control the volume right after I do the test but when I put the remote back in service I lose the ability to control the sound. I could also program the soundbar to accept commands from the D* remote but that lasts for a couple days and I have to do it all over again. Again, this is just a minor annoyance, I'm at a point where I'm used to reaching for another remote to change the volume when I'm viewing D* content and with the NFL season winding down I won't be watching much from D*.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Because you had the Sound Bar volume working with the AV 1 or 2 and now it is not.


It works very briefly after it asks me "Did it work?", then when I put it back in normal use I lose it. And I can use it if I put it in AV1.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> You didn't start anything, the soundbar is the problem...coupled with my inability to input codes on the new remote. Really odd, I can program my ATV and FTV remotes for the soundbar but the D* remote refuses to work with the damn thing, it passes the test for "Did it work?", I can control the volume right after I do the test but when I put the remote back in service I lose the ability to control the sound. I could also program the soundbar to accept commands from the D* remote but that lasts for a couple days and I have to do it all over again. Again, this is just a minor annoyance, I'm at a point where I'm used to reaching for another remote to change the volume when I'm viewing D* content and with the NFL season winding down I won't be watching much from D*.
> 
> Rich


That sounds like the remote might be the problem ( not holding the code ).


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> It works very briefly after it asks me "Did it work?", then when I put it back in normal use I lose it. And I can use it if I put it in AV1.
> 
> Rich


So, it still works in AV1 ?
If yes, it should work if you put in the 993 and select while the selector is in the AV1 spot.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> That sounds like the remote might be the problem ( not holding the code ).


I originally used an older remote, the same thing happened. Exactly, except I could input codes in the older remote.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> So, it still works in AV1 ?
> If yes, it should work if you put in the 993 and select while the selector is in the AV1 spot.


I did that. No joy.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I did that. No joy.
> 
> Rich


I have to take my son for a visit to the cardiologist now but later or tomorrow I will send you my phone number if you want to try this on the phone.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I just tried an older remote, none of the codes work now. I'm not gonna go any farther with this, I'm done.

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

As I think about this, I seem to recall similar frustrations trying to program the AVR code using the "automated" functions of the H25 receiver.

It even had the exact model number of my AVR listed. It would pass, and then _not_ work.

This is probably why I ditched the automated version and went back to the HR21's on-screen directions (trying the listed codes - and for TVs, too). Always I've had the best luck doing it this way. Even with the newer RC6 remotes - they still take "manually" programmed codes, I've found.

(But to be fair it's not too surprising the older models would be listed in the HR21's on-screen list of codes. What surprised me more is that the newer-model TVs worked with the older-listed codes, usually the first or second one tried.)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> As I think about this, I seem to recall similar frustrations trying to program the AVR code using the "automated" functions of the H25 receiver.
> 
> It even had the exact model number of my AVR listed. It would pass, and then _not_ work.
> 
> ...


Well, not only the D* remote will not allow me to raise or lower the volume, the new 4K ATV remote stopped doing volume too. I think all the screwing around adversely affected the soundbar All this for something I really didn't care about.

How do you get the 66 remotes to allow you to input codes, I could not do it yesterday?

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Well, not only the D* remote will not allow me to raise or lower the volume, the new 4K ATV remote stopped doing volume too. I think all the screwing around adversely affected the soundbar All this for something I really didn't care about.
> 
> How do you get the 66 remotes to allow you to input codes, I could not do it yesterday?
> 
> Rich


You stated once that every time you tried to put in a code that the DTV receiver put a message to the screen that it was going to search.
This sounds like you first did Menu, Settings & Help, Setting, Remote, Program Remote. ??
You do not do any of that to manually put in codes. You should have the units on and programming on the screen just to see if they work after putting them in. If you had the codes and were 100% sure of the numbers you could program this totally away from the system.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> It works very briefly after it asks me "Did it work?", then when I put it back in normal use I lose it. And I can use it if I put it in AV1.
> 
> Rich


If the remote is losing the code after a couple of days you could do this.
Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Remote , Program Remote. Program the TV, then do the sound bar. When you get to the first code that works, tell it no it did not work and let it search for a second code that works. If it finds one, tell it it worked. This code might stay in the remote.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> <....
> You do not do any of that to manually put in codes. You should have the units on and programming on the screen just to see if they work after putting them in. If you had the codes and were 100% sure of the numbers *you could program this totally away from the system*.


In effect this is what I had to do. I think I wound up actually having to *unplug* the H25, then reset the remote and start from scratch using the on-screen instructions from the HR21 (of course programming the TV settings _first_ and going from there).

There's no actual "interaction" between the old HR21 and the remote, just instructions on the screen to follow. I'm pretty sure this is why it worked for me.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Rich said:


> Well, not only the D* remote will not allow me to raise or lower the volume, the new 4K ATV remote stopped doing volume too. I think all the screwing around adversely affected the soundbar All this for something I really didn't care about.
> 
> How do you get the 66 remotes to allow you to input codes, I could not do it yesterday?
> 
> Rich


I can't even fathom why the ATV remote would quit, but if the soundbar's _own_ remote doesn't work anymore there must be something else going on or some other kind of "interference" with the signal. Weird, this is.

As far as getting the 66 to take codes, I think getting it away from the system is necessary, for starters. Maybe get a printed set of instructions and start over.

If the remote is actually "losing" the code there must be something else going on with it. (Could it be getting "conflicting" instructions from the DVR, for example? Might it be a "defective" remote?)

All I know is that using the receiver to program my remote wouldn't work for me.

Unless somethings changed since the last time I programmed a 66, I wouldn't think there would be a problem programming it using older instructions (which is essentially all the HR21's on-screen directions are).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> *(1)I can't even fathom why the ATV remote would quit, but if the soundbar's own remote doesn't work anymore there must be something else going on or some other kind of "interference" with the signal. Weird, this is.*
> 
> As far as getting the 66 to take codes, I think getting it away from the system is necessary, for starters. Maybe get a printed set of instructions and start over.
> 
> ...


(1) I can understand what happened to the ATV, I can even give you an example: A few years ago, I was sitting in the living room and my doorbell started ringing. I looked outside and saw no one. Then the bell rang again. I rang my doorbell and got another ring from somewhere right back. I got my spare doorbell button and sat down and went to war. For a couple hours we battled, back and forth. Finally I got tired and gave up and changed the doorbell's code. Had someplace to go and tried to start my car from my key fob...nothing happened. Went outside and couldn't open the door of my Caddie with my key fob. Used the key, went to the store, came back and tried the fob again...it worked. Sat down and started watching a program...couldn't concentrate, the doorbell thing bothered me. Reset the code on the doorbell and hit my button a couple times...back to the battle. This time the other person gave up. I tried to use the fob and it didn't work again...got in the car and drove around the block. Got home and the fob worked. Came to the conclusion the doorbell button constantly being used caused the fob to stop working...see the similarity? I spent a lot of time trying to get the remote to work and I think it caused the ATV's volume control to stop working. And everybody that reads this may assume I know how to program remotes, I've been doing this far too long for anyone to be suggesting I don't know how to do it properly.

(2) Tried two remotes, one new 66 and an older 64, both with the same results. Not the remote's fault.

(3) Using the 64 I had no choice but to use the codes, nothing worked. This is the first time I've ever had this problem with a remote, it has to be the sound bar's (the spell checker keeps telling me "soundbar" is correct, but it thinks "sound bar's" the correct spelling) fault.

In any event I bought a Sidekick for the ATV remote, that will stop any issues with the ATV sound control. Here's a link to that very nice device: https://www.amazon.com/Sideclick-Re...r=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=sidekick+remote+apple+tv

I would recommend this device for the FTVs, Fire Sticks and the ATVs. It just works better and does far more than what the ATV remote does.

Rich


----------

